# Pb with dvdrip



## SPlissken (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello all

I m trying to use dvdrip

But when i m trying to rip dvd ,it doesn't start.
On the consol terminal i have this

error: dbus_bus_get: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory

Does someone achieved to use dvdrip ?


----------



## SPlissken (Nov 24, 2008)

When trying to read DVD with vlc

i have this in dmesg

g_vfs_done():acd0[READ(offset=81086464, length=2048)]error = 5
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03 
g_vfs_done():acd0[READ(offset=81090560, length=2048)]error = 5
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03 
g_vfs_done():acd0[READ(offset=81094656, length=2048)]error = 5
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03 
g_vfs_done():acd0[READ(offset=81098752, length=2048)]error = 5
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03 
g_vfs_done():acd0[READ(offset=81102848, length=2048)]error = 5
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03 
g_vfs_done():acd0[READ(offset=81106944, length=2048)]error = 5
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03 
g_vfs_done():acd0[READ(offset=81111040, length=2048)]error = 5
ata1: FAILURE - non aligned DMA transfer attempted
acd0: setting up DMA failed


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2008)

SPlissken said:
			
		

> error: dbus_bus_get: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory


Dbus isn't running. Add *dbus_enable="YES"* and *hald_enable="YES"* to /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## SPlissken (Nov 25, 2008)

I m not the only one having this problem :
ata1: FAILURE - non aligned DMA transfer attempted
acd0: setting up DMA failed 

to read DVD, i saw this many time on Google


----------



## SPlissken (Nov 26, 2008)

I tried on the same laptop with Debian Sid wich is also installed
No problem to read same DVD with Xine
No problem to rip this DVD with dvdrip

So something is wrong or missing with my FreeBSD installation.


----------



## SPlissken (Nov 26, 2008)

Ah yes , sorry SirDice ,i didn't try your solution
I will and see


----------



## SPlissken (Dec 9, 2008)

Ok , i achieved to solve my problem.
First problem with mount point of dvd , have to use /dev/cd0 instead of /dev/acd0
Second , have to launch manually the big command we can see in log to rip dvd


----------



## aliangshisb81743 (Dec 11, 2008)

*runescape shop*

how can i make runescape money fast??


----------

